# 9.2 Big Switch Thrown



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Hey guys, just a heads up that the big switch has been thrown for the 9.2 update. It'll take maybe a week or so and you should have the latest and greatest for your TiVo HD or Series3 DVR.

Cheers!
Pony


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up that the big switch has been thrown for the 9.2 update. It'll take maybe a week or so and you should have the latest and greatest for your TiVo HD or Series3 DVR.
> 
> Cheers!
> Pony


Hi Pony. Thanks for the heads up! Are there any apparent differences between the "final" v9.2 and v9.2.j?

Will the upgrade be delivered to Series 2's as well?

Thanks very much for keeping us up to speed. :up:


----------



## rmstone (Oct 13, 2007)

does this mean I can buy an eSata for my TivoHD?


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

I got my 9.2 for my S3, but it hasn't come for my HD yet. I don't have an S2 so I don't know about those.

No noticable differences yet that I can tell.

TGC


----------



## Flappjakk (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm confused, my TivoHD has 9.1-01-2-652 and my Series 3 has 9.1-01-2-648, neither of which look to me like 9.2, but I am able to use TivoToGo and Multiroom viewing with these two HD machines. Was the software always capable of TTG and MRV, just Tivo never turned it on until now?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Flappjakk said:


> I'm confused, my TivoHD has 9.1-01-2-652 and my Series 3 has 9.1-01-2-648, neither of which look to me like 9.2, but I am able to use TivoToGo and Multiroom viewing with these two HD machines. Was the software always capable of TTG and MRV, just Tivo never turned it on until now?


No. The 9.1 software brought the ability to the S3/THD, but it still had to be activated separately. Which it was, several weeks ago. 9.2 has nothing to do with TTG/MRV.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Flappjakk said:


> I'm confused, my TivoHD has 9.1-01-2-652 and my Series 3 has 9.1-01-2-648, neither of which look to me like 9.2, but I am able to use TivoToGo and Multiroom viewing with these two HD machines. Was the software always capable of TTG and MRV, just Tivo never turned it on until now?


Correct.

The 9.2 software added official support for eSATA drive expansion. It also addressed (i.e. fixed) a number of issues with 9.1.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TexasGrillChef said:


> I got my 9.2 for my S3, but it hasn't come for my HD yet. I don't have an S2 so I don't know about those.
> 
> No noticable differences yet that I can tell.
> 
> TGC


Curious, do you have v9.2 or v9.2.j on your S3?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

rmstone said:


> does this mean I can buy an eSata for my TivoHD?


Yes, once you have v9.2 software you can connect the approved eSATA drive to your TiVo HD via plug and play.

All of the information you need can be found on bkdtv's thread...

Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion

Note: The TiVo website page w/the approved device was under maintenance during this post. You can also find it at Best Buy...

WD My Book DVR Expander @ Best Buy

This is currently the only eSATA drive that will work via P&P with the TiVo HD.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> The 9.2 software added official support for eSATA drive expansion. It also addressed (i.e. fixed) a number of issues with 9.1.


It also fixed a bunch of severe cable card related issues, which is of course specific to the S3/TiVoHD.

Also added progressive viewing of TiVoCast content (see it while it is downloading), including Unbox.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

I got 9.2a.B1-01-2-652 today. 
Is that the "final"?


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I apparently and unbeknownst to me, got it yesterday morning (having just checked). That's my s3.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

tlc said:


> I got 9.2a.B1-01-2-652 today.
> Is that the "final"?


Yesterday, one of mine got 9.2a.B1. Overnight, the other got just 9.2a (no B1). Both are TivoHD.

I DID sign up for the 9.2 priority list, but did not receive 9.2J.


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

doconeill said:


> Yesterday, one of mine got 9.2a.B1. Overnight, the other got just 9.2a (no B1). Both are TivoHD.
> 
> I DID sign up for the 9.2 priority list, but did not receive 9.2J.


like you i did sign up on the 9.2 priority list but did not receive 9.2J

but last night a forced sync with tivo got me

9.2a-B1-01-2-648

for my S3... everyone is talking about "9.2" so i'm wondering if they actually mean "9.2a"?

in any event, so far so good... it recognized my WD Green 1TB drive that had been mounted through kickstart, and now lists the drive's actual firmware in the TiVo System info screen... (comforting!)

cheers
r


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Is there a list of updates/upgrades/enhancements/fixes in 9.2 compared to previous releases?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

When 9.2 boots for the first time you will get a PTCM message listing the enhancements.


----------



## njdtivo (Nov 11, 2002)

I received 9.2 on my S3 earlier this week. Since the update I've had several ocassions where I have lost all video upon turning on the Tivo and TV. The sound is present but just a blank screen. My TV is connected to the S3 via HDMI. The only ways I have found to recover are to power off the TV and put the Tivo in standby or do a hard power reset on the Tivo.

I never experienced this prior to the 9.2 upgrade in almost a year of use.

Anyone else?


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

BiloxiGeek said:


> Is there a list of updates/upgrades/enhancements/fixes in 9.2 compared to previous releases?


No there is not. Tivo doesn't like to tell us what they have fixed in a release. They usually only list major new features. Once in a while one of the reps like TivoPony or TivoJerry will mention that a particular issue was fixed in a certain release, but that is usually all we get. We have begged and begged but they never budge on this. Tivo software releases are often a mystery that they let us figure out what they broke (like in 9.1) and what they have fixed (the HDMI issue I had with my Sony HDTV was fixed in 9.1 I have discovered)


----------



## VideoRod (Nov 8, 2007)

I received version 9.2a-01-2-648 on my Series 3 unit this morning and it has placed my external eSATA drive that I have been using for months into LIMBO. 
- None of the shows show up it the Now Playing list. 
- When I go to add it under the new menu option it says "The attached external storage device is already being used...". 
- In the System Information window it correctly identifies the drive in the External Storage field. 
- However, in the Recording Capacity field it only shows the original 32 HD hours of the internal S3 drive.
- I have restarted the TIVO several times. 

I don't want to disconnect it and then add it again from scratch because then I will lose all of the shows I can't currently see, but that I know are on the drive. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

VideoRod said:


> I received version 9.2a-01-2-648 on my Series 3 unit this morning and it has placed my external eSATA drive that I have been using for months into LIMBO.
> - None of the shows show up it the Now Playing list.
> - When I go to add it under the new menu option it says "The attached external storage device is already being used...".
> - In the System Information window it correctly identifies the drive in the External Storage field.
> ...


That _is _ worrisome...and just the opposite of this poster's experience. Also the first time that I know of where an existing expansion drive wasn't recognized after an upgrade since May. When you say "restarted TiVo" do you mean using TiVo's menu system to restart the DVR or a hard reboot?

There's no reason this should make any difference, but have you tried a hard reboot on both TiVo and the eSATA drive - unplug both for 10 to 15 seconds and plug them back in? It would need to be done in the correct order, unplug TiVo first, then unplug the eSATA drive, wait, then plug the eSATA drive back in and then plug TiVo back in.

Worst case scenario, you could try turning off the eSATA drive while TiVo is plugged in. That should bring up this screen. Then, per the on screen directions, unplug TiVo, turn the drive back on and plug TiVo back in. This may cause it to recognize everything again.

Can you give us the specs of your eSATA drive? That may or may not have anything to do with it, but it would be good to start compiling some stats if this is going to be an issue.

Thanks and hopefully we can get this resolved.


----------



## VideoRod (Nov 8, 2007)

Restarted through the Tivo menu 3 times.

Rebooted the "Hard" way once. At your recommendation I'm doing it a second time. It's currently stuck on the "Almost there. Just a few minutes more..." screen. It's been sitting on that screen for 17 minutes now... could it be jammed?

The external drive is a Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 drive that I originally bought as part of a DVR expansion kit for the Scientific Altanta 8300 cable/dvr box. Find it here: (UPDATE-The forum won't let me provide a link until I've posted five times)

In the spring I used the Kickstart hack to marry it to my S3. It has worked flawlessly for 6 months... till the 9.2a-01 update (not B1) that I received this morning. I never had the 9.2j update. I went straight from 9.1 to 9.2a


----------



## VideoRod (Nov 8, 2007)

richsadams said:


> Worst case scenario, you could try turning off the eSATA drive while TiVo is plugged in. That should bring up this screen. Then, per the on screen directions, unplug TiVo, turn the drive back on and plug TiVo back in. This may cause it to recognize everything again.


This didn't work either. Exactly the same as it was.

Does anyone else find it incredibly strange that in the System Information window it correctly identifies the drive in the External Storage field, but in the Recording Capacity field it only shows the original 32 HD hours of the internal S3 drive? It's like it sees it... but not really.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

Hooray. Does the 9.2 final fix the 30-second skip you broke in 9.1?

Or should I wish for a unicorn while I'm at it?


----------



## robingo88 (Oct 27, 2007)

robingo88 said:


> but last night a forced sync with tivo got me
> 
> 9.2a-B1-01-2-648
> 
> ...


posted this earlier this morning... just got home and found a "pending restart" on my system, so i did a manual restart and the software version now says

9.2a-01-2-248

wassup wit dat?

r


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

VideoRod said:


> This didn't work either. Exactly the same as it was.
> 
> Does anyone else find it incredibly strange that in the System Information window it correctly identifies the drive in the External Storage field, but in the Recording Capacity field it only shows the original 32 HD hours of the internal S3 drive? It's like it sees it... but not really.


Boy, that's a tough one. It makes no sense that it can "see" the drive according to the System Info screen, but not list the recordings in the NP menu.

I think the reason it's hanging at the "Almost there" screen is due to the eSATA issue. That would normally last a couple of minutes. The only thing I can think of is that there's a problem with the eSATA drive itself. I'm assuming that you've checked the eSATA cable to ensure it's seated snugly at both ends.

On reboot is it still hanging at the "Almost there" screen? If not you could try running Kickstart 57 and/or 58 diagnostics or even KS 52 to download the software again and see if that will rectify the problem.

If it's still hanging about the only thing that you can probably do is divorce the drive and see if TiVo recovers normally. Per the TiVo Website:



> To safely disconnect the drive from a DVR, first unplug the DVR from its power source, wait 10 seconds, and then disconnect the DVR Expander. Disconnecting the DVR Expander, while the DVR is in use, will cause the DVR restart. It will not recover until the DVR Expander is reconnected and the DVR is subsequently restarted, or the drive is permanently removed.


Again, once you disconnect the eSATA drive this screen will appear. If you decide to divorce it (and it needs to be done properly) this screen will follow and then TiVo will automatically reboot.


----------



## VideoRod (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll try the Kickstart 57, 58, and 52 tricks and see if that works. Nothing else does. I've spent 4 1/2 hours so far. I don't want to divorce the drive because I really want to try and save what's on there!


----------



## VideoRod (Nov 8, 2007)

Just went through and did Kickstart 57, Kickstart 58, and Kickstart 52... in that order. No help. Tivo Software version 9.2a-01 killed my external drive that has been running flawlessly for 6 months. I'm so pissed.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh damn.... maybe I should unplug my S3 (w/ unofficial external eSATA) from my network until we figure out what is going on here. Losing my recordings off my practically full 750GB eSATA would be really bad.


----------



## VideoRod (Nov 8, 2007)

Is it possible to go back to version 9.1? If I call tech support can they make this happen?


----------



## drwho (Nov 8, 2007)

robingo88 said:


> posted this earlier this morning... just got home and found a "pending restart" on my system, so i did a manual restart and the software version now says
> 
> 9.2a-01-2-248
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me, requested priority update. This morning my S3 got 9.2a.B1. Tryed to connect my new Seagate 750GB FreeAgent Pro drive with PNY eSATA cable (Best deal at my local Best Buy, only eSATA cable I could find in Nashville) No luck, didn't see it at all.

Hooked my Seagate drive to my PC via USB and deleted NTFS partition. Tried to connect to S3 again but no luck. Forced connection to TiVo and restarted, now I have 9.2a (No B1).

Still can't see my Seagate drive. Did 9.2a close the door to using non-verified drives on the S3, or do you think I have a bad eSATA cable?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

VideoRod said:


> Just went through and did Kickstart 57, Kickstart 58, and Kickstart 52... in that order. No help. Tivo Software version 9.2a-01 killed my external drive that has been running flawlessly for 6 months. I'm so pissed.





VideoRod said:


> Is it possible to go back to version 9.1? If I call tech support can they make this happen?


Sorry to hear that nothing is working to save your drive.

You could try calling TiVo and explain whats happening, but AFAIK they have never rolled back an upgrade, ever.



George Cifranci said:


> Oh damn.... maybe I should unplug my S3 (w/ unofficial external eSATA) from my network until we figure out what is going on here. Losing my recordings off my practically full 750GB eSATA would be really bad.


I wouldnt panic yet. Robingo88 has a post (above) that says she received 9.2a-B and her eSATA drive is still working fine.

Ive forced a couple of connections on our S3 with no results. I had signed up on the Priority List and received v9.2.j immediately so I may need to go back and sign up again. Im about to remove my eSATA drive and install a 1TB internal drive instead, but Id certainly like to keep the recordings that I currently have.

This discussion is probably more appropriate for the Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion thread. I'll put a quick link over there. But I'd really like to hear from anyone else that has an S3 w/eSATA that's received the latest upgrade, v9.2.a.x if their drive is working properly.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

richsadams said:


> I wouldnt panic yet. Robingo88 has a post (above) that says she received 9.2a-B and her eSATA drive is still working fine.


That's good to hear. I was seriously about ready to leave work early and run home and disconnect my ethernet connection to be safe. Although I forced a network connection early this afternoon and it didn't download the new software update so it probably wouldn't download the new update (if it was made available to my S3) before I got home anyway. I currently have 9.2.J1. I have an internal 750GB and a eSata 750GB added with MFSTools.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

VideoRod said:


> Is it possible to go back to version 9.1? If I call tech support can they make this happen?


Never heard of it happening before. Many, many have asked though.


----------



## jagz27 (Mar 21, 2007)

bizzy said:


> Hooray. Does the 9.2 final fix the 30-second skip you broke in 9.1?
> 
> Or should I wish for a unicorn while I'm at it?


^bump


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bizzy said:


> Hooray. Does the 9.2 final fix the 30-second skip you broke in 9.1?
> 
> Or should I wish for a unicorn while I'm at it?


From what I just checked, it appears to have improved the 30SS problem with HD material. It was never a problem with the SD content (at least for me). I just downloaded 9.2a, rebooted, and tried an HD program.


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

I received 9.2a-01-2-648 today on my Series3, and it is (thus far) working fine with my external drive.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

demon said:


> I received 9.2a-01-2-648 today on my Series3, and it is (thus far) working fine with my external drive.


Cool, that's good to know. How was your external drive added? MFSTools? Was your internal drive upgraded as well?


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

George Cifranci said:


> Cool, that's good to know. How was your external drive added? MFSTools? Was your internal drive upgraded as well?


No, I used the kickstart-6-2 method to add my drive. I did not upgrade the internal drive, just added the eSATA drive.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

demon said:


> I received 9.2a-01-2-648 today on my Series3, and it is (thus far) working fine with my external drive.


Excellent news. :up: Thanks for that. That's two that are still working. If we get a few more positive responses I'll breath a little easier as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## zob (Mar 25, 2007)

demon said:


> I received 9.2a-01-2-648 today on my Series3, and it is (thus far) working fine with my external drive.


I have no problems after 9.2 upgrade also.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Anyone that upgraded their internal drive and added a eSata drive with MFSTools get 9.2a yet? Any issues?


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Two S3's. Both with external eSATA. One added a while ago using kickstart method. The other added recently using TiVo approved DVR Expander. Both installed 9.2a today just fine. eSATA still working on both.

Jim H.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

9.2a loaded today and appears to be working just fine. I expect delivery of the WD/TiVo 500GB DVR storage tomorrow and will see how it installs.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Good news it appears. Our eSATA is working fine after the v9.2.a upgrade! 

Spec: S3/w OEM HDD & Seagate DB35/Antec MX-1 enclosure eSATA drive added via KS62 May 18.

I signed up on the Priority List earlier and tried forcing a connection for the the second time today and the new software downloaded. I restarted TiVo and the upgrade installed. After some nail-biting minutes everything came back to life as good as new. HD/SD hours remained the same.










TiVo continues to recognize our eSATA drive as well.










All of the programs are intact and seem to play just fine. It's recording as I write this, so will check on that and report back anything unusual.

Based on this and several other positive reports it would seem that *VideoRod's * eSATA drive failure may be an aberration...which isn't good, but apparently not a widespread problem due to the latest upgrade as feared. Phew!


----------



## Flappjakk (Feb 22, 2005)

Both my Series 3 and Tivo HD got the update today. The Series 3 now has 9.2a-01-2-648 and the Tivo HD has 9.2a-01-2-652. Did anyone ever answer if Series 2 machines will get it? I'm curious if now that that eSATA port on the Series 3 is "officially" enabled, that it might work better and be more compatible than back when the whole "kickstart" method was introduced. A few months ago I was trying an enclosure that converted eSATA to IDE with the "kickstart" method and never got it to work correctly. I realize that I'm in officially unsupported territory, but I'm curious if it's worth giving it another try now. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Flappjakk said:


> Both my Series 3 and Tivo HD got the update today. The Series 3 now has 9.2a-01-2-648 and the Tivo HD has 9.2a-01-2-652. Did anyone ever answer if Series 2 machines will get it? I'm curious if now that that eSATA port on the Series 3 is "officially" enabled, that it might work better and be more compatible than back when the whole "kickstart" method was introduced. A few months ago I was trying an enclosure that converted eSATA to IDE with the "kickstart" method and never got it to work correctly. I realize that I'm in officially unsupported territory, but I'm curious if it's worth giving it another try now. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Good to hear things are going well. :up:

I remember when you were trying to get that IDE/SATA thing to work. You could try it again, but I doubt if there will be any good news. Other than going P&P I dont think much else has been changed. It would be interesting if you could make it work though. Can't hurt to plug it in and see what TiVo says.

The silence from Pony regarding the possibility of v9.2.x being delivered to the Series 2s has been deafening.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

S3
Had 9.2j for awhile.
Got 9.2a tonight
External Apricorn 750G w/kickstart since May
Stock internal hard drive
Running hot straight and normal
Full speed ahead

Still don't like the change to the 30 sec skip, but will live with it. (image freezes on first skip press)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

All three of my THDs got 9.2a tonight. So far, everything appears to be working smoothly.


----------



## ClifG (Oct 13, 2007)

Got the 9.2 update (from 9.2J) and immediately hit the "no video" issue again. I hit it a few times after upgrading to 9.2J, along with a number of others. I was hoping that maybe the official 9.2 release would fix this or at least the dropped frames issue, which I'm also hitting, but I guess that's not likely. Too bad, when I got the TiVo a month ago I thought it was perfect, but every week it seems I hit a new, bad issue. Hopefully these things get resolved soon. It's still light years better than my Comcast DVR, but after dropping $600 in a day for TiVo and loving it for a week, it's been downhill from there.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

George Cifranci said:


> Anyone that upgraded their internal drive and added a eSata drive with MFSTools get 9.2a yet? Any issues?


I got 9.2a tonight on my S3 and no issues thankfully. Unofficial MFSLive 750GB eSata added drive still working fine. Still good to go with 198hrs HD record time. :up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

George Cifranci said:


> I got 9.2a tonight on my S3 and no issues thankfully. Unofficial MFSLive 750GB eSata added drive still working fine. Still good to go with 198hrs HD record time. :up:


Good news George...still no worries. :up:


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

Woke up to 9.2a on the bedroom TivoHD but the Living room Series 3 still had "J". Forced a connection and bam a software update was waiting restart. I restarted the Series 3 but had to leave for work as it rebooted so I assume it got 9.2a and I hope my non-certifed external drive is still working when I get home.


----------



## VideoRod (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm glad other people have had better luck with this upgrade than either me or DrWho have had. I talked to Tivo Customer Support and they confirm problems with 9.2a... in fact, they said that my internal drive now shows negative storage space on the internal drive (I guess they can see that). They've started a case number for this issue as well as for a separate issue I have where the S3 remote stops working with an S3 Tivo (I've tried 2 different remotes) but the S2 remotes work perfectly with the S3 Tivo. Yes, my Tivo is possessed...


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Anyone know why there is a B1 followed by a non-B1?

Man, four updates just to get to 9.X - and still there are the bugs ... wow


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

HDTiVo said:


> Anyone know why there is a B1 followed by a non-B1?


The lettered releases are always limited-distribution test releases (release candidates, I'm guessing), while the non-lettered releases are final builds.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

HDTiVo said:


> Anyone know why there is a B1 followed by a non-B1?
> 
> Man, four updates just to get to 9.X - and still there are the bugs ... wow


It is weird. v9.2.j was the trial version released back on Oct. 18. But then the OP on this post said she received v9.2a-B1 the day before yesterday and the following morning received another update to v9.2a. IIRC one other post indicated that they had received v9.2a-B1 as well.

As *demon * points out, historically software versions that included an alphabetical character have been trials. But everyone seems to be getting v9.2a now and according to Pony this is the "real deal". 

I haven't seen any "bugs" to date though.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

VideoRod said:


> I'm glad other people have had better luck with this upgrade than either me or DrWho have had. I talked to Tivo Customer Support and they confirm problems with 9.2a... in fact, they said that my internal drive now shows negative storage space on the internal drive (I guess they can see that). They've started a case number for this issue as well as for a separate issue I have where the S3 remote stops working with an S3 Tivo (I've tried 2 different remotes) but the S2 remotes work perfectly with the S3 Tivo. Yes, my Tivo is possessed...


Sorry to hear that you're still having trouble with your eSATA drive. 

It appears that yours is the only eSATA drive to have failed after the upgrade. *DrWho * was trying to connect an FAP drive that's known to have a number of issues, not least of which are the connectors they use. In his case the drive was never in service and the issue is probably the result of a bad connection as has been the case with many others previously.

Did you ever divorce your drive and if so is TiVo back to normal again? I don't know if it has anything to do with anything but I've never had very good luck with Maxtor drives. I can't remember how many I've dumped in the trash over the years but there were more than a fewmost of which I inherited  learned my lesson early on.

Anyway, best of luck and let us know what TiVo comes up with for your situation.


----------



## Hystyk28 (Sep 11, 2005)

drwho said:


> Same thing happened to me, requested priority update. This morning my S3 got 9.2a.B1. Tryed to connect my new Seagate 750GB FreeAgent Pro drive with PNY eSATA cable (Best deal at my local Best Buy, only eSATA cable I could find in Nashville) No luck, didn't see it at all.
> 
> Hooked my Seagate drive to my PC via USB and deleted NTFS partition. Tried to connect to S3 again but no luck. Forced connection to TiVo and restarted, now I have 9.2a (No B1).
> 
> Still can't see my Seagate drive. Did 9.2a close the door to using non-verified drives on the S3, or do you think I have a bad eSATA cable?


The FAP 750 works well on my end. I just got it in the mail back from Seagate after my first one died...great timing....should work for ya...I just followed the install directions.(siig esata cable)


----------



## VideoRod (Nov 8, 2007)

richsadams said:


> Did you ever divorce your drive and if so is TiVo back to normal again? I don't know if it has anything to do with anything but I've never had very good luck with Maxtor drives. I can't remember how many I've dumped in the trash over the years but there were more than a fewmost of which I inherited  learned my lesson early on.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck and let us know what TiVo comes up with for your situation.


No, never divorced it. I'm still hoping a new update will fix things or some engineer from Tivo will give me a call that will save all of my precious content. I'm sure everything will work fine once I divorce and remarry the drive... I just know I'll lose all the content if I go that route so I'm delaying the inevitable as long as possible.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

richsadams said:


> The silence from Pony regarding the possibility of v9.2.x being delivered to the Series 2s has been deafening.


I've been quite specific - 9.2 is designed to work with Series3 and TiVo HD platforms, and addresses specific issues for customers with those platforms. Getting those issues resolved is the priority.

The issues reported on Series2 platforms running 9.1 are typically in the nuisance category, unlike the issues 9.2 addressed for the Series3 architectures.

There is a patch release in discussion, it would address a couple of very specific Series2 issues (including the Channel 1 VOD issue) on specific Series2 models. There's a larger release to address general bug fixing also in development.

Pony


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> I've been quite specific - 9.2 is designed to work with Series3 and TiVo HD platforms, and addresses specific issues for customers with those platforms. Getting those issues resolved is the priority.
> 
> The issues reported on Series2 platforms running 9.1 are typically in the nuisance category, unlike the issues 9.2 addressed for the Series3 architectures.
> 
> ...


You have indeed been forthcoming and specific about the S3/THD upgrades and that's appreciated.

However the forum is chalk full of complaints about S2 problems that AFAIK until now haven't been addressed in the way your post just did. That will be welcome news for the S2 owners having problems.

Thanks very much! :up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

VideoRod said:


> No, never divorced it. I'm still hoping a new update will fix things or some engineer from Tivo will give me a call that will save all of my precious content. I'm sure everything will work fine once I divorce and remarry the drive... I just know I'll lose all the content if I go that route so I'm delaying the inevitable as long as possible.


Can't blame you for hanging in there. Hope you don't go through TiVo withdrawal! 

Be sure to check back in with any updates.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I have downloaded and installed version 9.2a and I can confirm that it DOES NOT FIX the 30 SS and Instant Replay "video lag" problem. Has anyone seen any acknowledgment from TiVoPony or ANYONE that they know this problem even exists and if so, are they working on a fix for it?


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

i got confirmation from Tivo tech support soon after 9.1 was available via the "priority page" that 9.2 would definately, positively fix 30 second skip and 6 second review.

so really at this point, their credibility is around that of a coin toss as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

bizzy said:


> i got confirmation from Tivo tech support soon after 9.1 was available via the "priority page" that 9.2 would definately, positively fix 30 second skip and 6 second review.
> 
> so really at this point, their credibility is around that of a coin toss as far as I'm concerned.


I see no problem with either on 9.2. That sounds like it's being triggered by something in your local signals. Those are tough to track down completely, and it could very easily be the case that 9.2 fixed it for some local signals but didn't fix it for what your local signal is spewing out at the TiVo.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

I think you're in the minority group, possibly alone from what I've seen on this forum.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

What I've noticed is that the 30-sec skip video lag problem is present with HD programming, but not with SD. That could explain why some people are seeing it and others aren't.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

mportuesi said:


> What I've noticed is that the 30-sec skip video lag problem is present with HD programming, but not with SD. That could explain why some people are seeing it and others aren't.


My experiences are very definitely HD, and I've watched several HD football games where I 30-second skip through the commercials as well as the game (during game is just one press, so not a true test as I understand the problem). I tend to use FF(either 2 or 3) on commercials on other shows I watch, so I'm not a heavy normal user of 30-second skip. But I've noticed nothing during the times I have used it.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

mportuesi said:


> What I've noticed is that the 30-sec skip video lag problem is present with HD programming, but not with SD. That could explain why some people are seeing it and others aren't.


That's how it's working for us. It's barely noticeable unless I hit the skip button very fast on an HD program...then I get a momentary "freeze frame", but if I slow down a split second it seems to be working just about as it always did.

I also noticed that it is worse on programs that were recorded w/v9.1, but not on recordings from v8.3.x. I just tried it on an HD program that was recorded last night (after we received v9.2a) and it's almost, but not quite like it used to be in the "old days".

I still think I can beat the 30SS by using the 3x FF button; after a little practice the jump back gets me right where I want to be. YMMV.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mportuesi said:


> What I've noticed is that the 30-sec skip video lag problem is present with HD programming, but not with SD. That could explain why some people are seeing it and others aren't.


You are absolutely correct and I need to start adding that to any statements I make about the 30SS "Static Image" Problem. Thank you for pointing that out. It ONLY seems to affect HD programming. My SD programming works fine with 30SS.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

I should have been more specific as well.
I rarely if ever watch SD programming on my S3 so I tend to forget other folks do


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

bizzy said:


> I rarely if ever watch SD programming on my S3 so I tend to forget other folks do


They do? But why?


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

> They do? But why?


Because not all the "good programming" is broadcast in HD 



> What I've noticed is that the 30-sec skip video lag problem is present with HD programming, but not with SD. That could explain why some people are seeing it and others aren't.


Very observant and absolutely correct. Now I am only halfed pi$$ed at TiVo


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

dnorth12 said:


> Because not all the "good programming" is broadcast in HD


 Agreed. There are some terrible programs broadcast in HD while some really fine shows are still SD.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

S3: 9.1 -> 9.2J -> 9.2a (noticed it when I got home yesterday from a trip).

FreeAgent Pro 750M esata drive continues to work. The drive was formatted using the kickstart method some time ago.

The big fix was 9.1 -> 9.2J which fixed the loss of the second tuner problem.

9.2J -> 9.2a just looks like we're moving to the official 9.2 release. I haven't seen any differences between 9.2J and 9.2a. (That doesn't mean they aren't there, it means I haven't seen any differences.)

-David


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Icarus said:


> S3: 9.1 -> 9.2J -> 9.2a (noticed it when I got home yesterday from a trip).
> 
> FreeAgent Pro 750M esata drive continues to work. The drive was formatted using the kickstart method some time ago.
> 
> ...


Mahalo and enjoy!


----------



## njdtivo (Nov 11, 2002)

njdtivo said:


> I received 9.2 on my S3 earlier this week. Since the update I've had several ocassions where I have lost all video upon turning on the Tivo and TV. The sound is present but just a blank screen. My TV is connected to the S3 via HDMI. The only ways I have found to recover are to power off the TV and put the Tivo in standby or do a hard power reset on the Tivo.
> 
> I never experienced this prior to the 9.2 upgrade in almost a year of use.
> 
> Anyone else?


A little more info:

This seems to happen when I go from live TV to a menu. It is happening with greater frequency. It is becomming a major inconvenience. I was on the verge of buying a second unit but now I'm going to wait to see how long it takes Tivo to get this fixed. This is enough of a problem that I do not believe that they should be charging me for the service until they get this resolved. Everything was working just fine prior to 9.2. This is starting to make my cable co. DVR look good and I thought that would be impossible.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

njdtivo said:


> A little more info:
> 
> This seems to happen when I go from live TV to a menu. It is happening with greater frequency. It is becomming a major inconvenience. I was on the verge of buying a second unit but now I'm going to wait to see how long it takes Tivo to get this fixed. This is enough of a problem that I do not believe that they should be charging me for the service until they get this resolved. Everything was working just fine prior to 9.2. This is starting to make my cable co. DVR look good and I thought that would be impossible.


I noticed last nite I recieved 9.2a after I was already running 9.2j, my Tivo HD unit was recording 2 channels and I was trying to watch a recorded channel, unit froze up and would not respond without a meny driven reset, then upon reboot while playing the same recorded show the unit reset with no warning, this has NEVER happened to me with any Tivo unit, is this related to any specific set up? Or could it be a problem with that show I have recorded? Any help appreciated.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

My S3 was updated to 9.2a a couple of days ago, and within 12 hours or so (in other words, the next time I used the TiVo for any amount of time) I noticed it was acting sluggish. When I use the remote, I see the red light on the unit flash right away as it should, but the TiVo responds very slowly (and sometimes not at all) to the command. I have power cycled it once, and it hasn't made a difference. This isn't a show-stopper, just an inconvenience, but <<sniff, sniff>>, I miss my old peppy quick-responding TiVo.

Has anyone seen this issue or found a solution? (My unit is unmodified, with no external storage. The temperature is fine.)

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Has anyone seen this issue or found a solution?


I believe this is normal the first few days after a fw update due to re-indexing...

I can only say positive things about 9.2 (J & a). Not a single audio drop-out or pixelation event since I got the version a few weeks ago. I am now inclined to take out my signal amplifier and see if it would still work so well (this would free up a much needed power outlet). I -finally- can understand why people are such big tivo fans.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

mvnuenen said:


> I believe this is normal the first few days after a fw update due to re-indexing...
> 
> I can only say positive things about 9.2 (J & a). Not a single audio drop-out or pixelation event since I got the version a few weeks ago. I am now inclined to take out my signal amplifier and see if it would still work so well (this would free up a much needed power outlet). I -finally- can understand why people are such big tivo fans.


Yeah that is true, I forgot about that, I will give it a few and see how it pans out. I have never had any issues like this with an update but who knows.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

mvnuenen said:


> I believe this is normal the first few days after a fw update due to re-indexing...


Thanks. I've never noticed that before, but if this is the source of my problem, I'll be very happy.

--Debbie


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm curious of those that have an external drive had theirs cease to function after this 9.2+ update...

An since the site here had it's face lift of a few days ago, the page refresh rate is suffering noticeabily


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Dr_Diablo said:


> I'm curious of those that have an external drive had theirs cease to function after this 9.2+ update...


Nope. After I got 9.2a my eSata (750GB Segate DB35 in a Antec MX-1) was still working fine. A number of others already have reported in another thread that there eSata drives are working fine as well after getting 9.2a.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Dr_Diablo said:


> I'm curious of those that have an external drive had theirs cease to function after this 9.2+ update...


By my last count, IIRC, there are two reports of existing eSATA drive failures after the v9.2a upgrade. There were also three reports of owners not being able to get their eSATA drives to connect via P&P; one had an upgraded internal drive (which removes the P&P ability) another was trying to use an unapproved drive on their TiVo HD and the other appears to have had a defective drive.

Based on the reports from various threads it appears that v9.2a has not affected the operation of existing eSATA drives (with the mentioned exceptions).

More posts regarding eSATA issues can be found here:

Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

My new TiVoHD (ordered 11/7, arrived 11/12) is in "new" status (i.e., not yet activated, in the middle of a trial period), as I decide whether to transfer lifetime service to it from one of my S2s for $199, or to buy a new lifetime service for $399. While it's in that status, do I not get software upgrades? I ran a manual connect to the TiVo service and I don't have 9.2 (or 9.anything - I have 8.1) and the system is not "pending restart."


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

aindik said:


> My new TiVoHD (ordered 11/7, arrived 11/12) is in "new" status (i.e., not yet activated, in the middle of a trial period), as I decide whether to transfer lifetime service to it from one of my S2s for $199, or to buy a new lifetime service for $399. While it's in that status, do I not get software upgrades? I ran a manual connect to the TiVo service and I don't have 9.2 (or 9.anything - I have 8.1) and the system is not "pending restart."


AFAIK you won't get any upgrades, etc. until the box is "registered". v8.1 is the software they are shipped with.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

George Cifranci said:


> Nope. After I got 9.2a my eSata (750GB Segate DB35 in a Antec MX-1) was still working fine. A number of others already have reported in another thread that there eSata drives are working fine as well after getting 9.2a.


That's good news, I may plug my ethernet cable back in...lol


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

richsadams said:


> AFAIK you won't get any upgrades, etc. until the box is "registered". v8.1 is the software they are shipped with.


My new S2DT received the 9.1 update a day after I put it on the priority list.

It is not yet activated. In fact it is now on "0" days left and I'm waiting for it to shut off(the subscription sevices) I guess.

I did not activate yet 'cause I'm pissed the msd rate went up the day after I received it. I was waiting to activate it becaue it kept rebooting with the shipped software and I was waiting to see if the update would stabilize it. It did.

So if you put it on the priority list, it should update even if not activated, maybe.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

aindik said:


> My new TiVoHD (ordered 11/7, arrived 11/12) is in "new" status (i.e., not yet activated, in the middle of a trial period), as I decide whether to transfer lifetime service to it from one of my S2s for $199, or to buy a new lifetime service for $399. While it's in that status, do I not get software upgrades? I ran a manual connect to the TiVo service and I don't have 9.2 (or 9.anything - I have 8.1) and the system is not "pending restart."


Put it on the priority list. It should update without being activated. My S2D2 did.


----------



## cconnell (Nov 15, 2006)

I still have the HDMI handshake problem. On the plus side my external drive still works great with 9.2a.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Well, with 9.2a, TiVo developers seem to have gotten the external hard drive functionality working (including not breaking unsupported drives), and seem to have fixed the dying second cablecard problem. Now it looks like the big issue is the HDMI problems some users are having. But at least there is a workaround for this problem: using component. If some of the problems are due to protocol glitches due to certain HDMI cables/connectors, I wish the developers good luck. Those kinds of things can be a nightmare to reproduce and diagnose.


----------



## njdtivo (Nov 11, 2002)

Being forced to use component is not an acceptable work around in my opinion. Certainly not one that I will be willing to accept for very long.

I had a functioning S3 with all of the capabilities I expected when I purchased it a year ago. Tivo dumps defective software on my unit and now they have taken away what I consider to be significant functionality. Either fix it, return me to the previously functioning software, or compensate me.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

CharlesH said:


> Well, with 9.2a, TiVo developers seem to have gotten the external hard drive functionality working (including not breaking unsupported drives), and seem to have fixed the dying second cablecard problem. Now it looks like the big issue is the HDMI problems some users are having. But at least there is a workaround for this problem: using component. If some of the problems are due to protocol glitches due to certain HDMI cables/connectors, I wish the developers good luck. Those kinds of things can be a nightmare to reproduce and diagnose.


Agreed, it's mostly good news. Various complaints that we've seen over the past few months seem to have dropped off quite a bit. :up:

With regard to HDMI, I suspect that it's a combination of handshake/HDCP and cable issues, plus something TiVo has no control over, the CE equipment such as receivers and TV's themselves. There are several threads pointing to compatibility problems with Sony TV's in particular as well as a couple of others, some of which have had to get updated firmware from the television manufacturer's to work properly.

We're using HDMI to our TV and optical to our HT currently and have zero problems, but I also have a component connection to the TV as a backup. Frankly I can hardly tell the difference in PQ between the two.

FWIW, here are a couple of articles about HDMI that might be of interest:

DVI vs. HDMI vs. Component Video -- Which is Better?

Here's a link to a very good article about HDMI and why it isn't always the best choice:

Connecting A Home Theater - HDMI


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

After spending a few nights with the 9.2 release on my Series 3, I can confirm that for me it does *not* fix the bug with lag in the 30-second skip feature on HD content. The lag is just as bad as it was in 9.1, whether the show in question was recorded before or after 9.2 landed on my system.

The good news is that this release isn't worse than 9.1.


----------



## Conniko (Jul 18, 2005)

I got a TiVo message on Friday, rolling out the new dvr expander. On Saturday morning I tried to find one. TiVo is out of stock, none to be found at any online retailers/shopping sites I tried, including Western Digitals. I phoned WD and was told they are not currently manufacturing it, and do not have any definite plans to manufacture it in the future. Anyone know what's up with this? The customer service people at TiVo store claim no knowledge of this problem.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Conniko said:


> I got a TiVo message on Friday, rolling out the new dvr expander. On Saturday morning I tried to find one. TiVo is out of stock, none to be found at any online retailers/shopping sites I tried, including Western Digitals. I phoned WD and was told they are not currently manufacturing it, and do not have any definite plans to manufacture it in the future. Anyone know what's up with this? The customer service people at TiVo store claim no knowledge of this problem.


I just got one. Shipped 11/7 and arrived yesterday. From TiVo.com.


----------



## Conniko (Jul 18, 2005)

That was then, this is now


----------



## jagz27 (Mar 21, 2007)

Conniko said:


> That was then, this is now


you might want to check your local Best Buy... some still have it left in stock... mine didn't, but you might have better luck...


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

You cannot get the expander drives directly from WD anymore according to this post. Only Best Buy and tivo.com.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Conniko said:


> I got a TiVo message on Friday, rolling out the new dvr expander. On Saturday morning I tried to find one. TiVo is out of stock, none to be found at any online retailers/shopping sites I tried, including Western Digitals. I phoned WD and was told they are not currently manufacturing it, and do not have any definite plans to manufacture it in the future. Anyone know what's up with this? The customer service people at TiVo store claim no knowledge of this problem.


People have gotten erroneous information from WD before...some CSR's didn't even know what it was. The only place to get it currently is BB or TiVo.

It's been in and out of stock about three times since October 18...it appears they are selling a lot more units than expected.

Hang in there; it's bound to be back in stock soon. BB still shows a one to two week shipping date and as *jagz27 *mentioned, you might find the odd one or two at the local stores.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

My TiVo HD downloaded 9.2a-01-2-652 yesterday after it had downloaded 9.2a.B1-01-2-652 within the past week or so. I'm assuming that this is the same version with a production version number...


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

richsadams said:


> AFAIK you won't get any upgrades, etc. until the box is "registered". v8.1 is the software they are shipped with.


I got a new S3 with 8.1, even had the DST bug since it was an hour off and I got updates without it being registered. It took awhile and did not get updates when I forced connection but overnight it went to 9.1.

I then registered it two days later and put it on the priority page but it took over three days to get 9.2J and last week it got 9.2A.

FWIW


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

sbourgeo said:


> My TiVo HD downloaded 9.2a-01-2-652 yesterday after it had downloaded 9.2a.B1-01-2-652 within the past week or so. I'm assuming that this is the same version with a production version number...


That seems to be the case. There were a couple of other folks here that received v9.2a-B1 and then v9.2a (one the very next day). We received v9.2a after having v9.2.j for about three weeks but never the "B1" version.


----------



## davinwv (Dec 15, 2004)

Is anyone else experiencing audio dropouts when watching live tv with 9.2? I had them when I first got my S3 about a year ago, but they were fixed with software updates and did not reoccur until 9.2J was installed. They are still happening with 9.2A.

They mostly just happen during the first minute or so after a channel change.

BTW using HDMI for video to the TV and optical for audio to the receiver.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

davinwv said:


> Is anyone else experiencing audio dropouts when watching live tv with 9.2? I had them when I first got my S3 about a year ago, but they were fixed with software updates and did not reoccur until 9.2J was installed. They are still happening with 9.2A.
> 
> They mostly just happen during the first minute or so after a channel change.
> 
> BTW using HDMI for video to the TV and optical for audio to the receiver.


There's a normal split-second audio drop when the programming switches to DD5.1, but it sounds like you're experiencing audio dropout well into the program?

You might check on your TOSlink/optical cable. We have the same setup and experienced the same problem. It turned out we had a damaged optical cable (apparently crimped during relocation). It worked most of the time but the sound would drop once in a while. We replaced it with a good quality cable and it's been fine after that.

If you do replace the cable, try to make it as short as practical and be careful what you buy. Some optical cables (especially older ones) are very cheap, using a single plastic optical fiber. The higher quality cables use multi-strand plastic optical fibers and the best ones have glass optical fibers.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

davinwv said:


> Is anyone else experiencing audio dropouts when watching live tv with 9.2? I had them when I first got my S3 about a year ago, but they were fixed with software updates and did not reoccur until 9.2J was installed. They are still happening with 9.2A. They mostly just happen during the first minute or so after a channel change. BTW using HDMI for video to the TV and optical for audio to the receiver.


I am using the same connections and don't have this problem.


----------



## davinwv (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'll see if a new cable helps!


----------



## wolfie3216 (Jun 24, 2004)

So I got this fancy new update the other night. 9.2a-01-2-648. My Series 3 is now so sluggish, it's almost unwatchable. There's about a 3-second lag time between pressing remote buttons, and the tivo actually doing anything. Why can't Tivo leave a good thing alone? What if I don't WANT the fancy shmancy upgrade? Is there any way I can opt out of these upgrades? Can I roll back to a previous version? It appears that this new update changed my video output mode from 1080i to 480p. And they call this an upgrade?

There really should be a way to opt out of these Tivo viruses they're forcing on us.

W.


----------



## Jack D (Nov 3, 2006)

So I just came back from a trip to find that my S3 FW has been updated to 9.2a. It has created a big problem. I run the TIVO through a Crystalio II VP and then to a Panasonic 65 inch 1080p plasma. I leave the TIVO in native mode so that it passes through the video signal without processing it.

The problem is that when I switch between TV channels that have different resoloutions the system cannot lock onto the new resolution. I have to turn off the Crystalio and turn it back on to get the image to lock. If I set the TIVO to send out a fixed resolution, such as 1080i, there is no problem.

So I assume there is some sort of bug in the new TIVO FW since my set up with the Crystalio was working fine before.

Anyone else notice this problem? Anyone have an idea of what might be the reason for this quirky behavior?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

wolfie3216 said:


> So I got this fancy new update the other night. 9.2a-01-2-648. My Series 3 is now so sluggish, it's almost unwatchable. There's about a 3-second lag time between pressing remote buttons, and the tivo actually doing anything. Why can't Tivo leave a good thing alone? What if I don't WANT the fancy shmancy upgrade? Is there any way I can opt out of these upgrades? Can I roll back to a previous version? It appears that this new update changed my video output mode from 1080i to 480p. And they call this an upgrade?
> 
> There really should be a way to opt out of these Tivo viruses they're forcing on us.
> 
> W.


Did you try a hard reboot...unplug TiVo for 10 to 15 seconds and plug it back in?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Jack D said:


> So I just came back from a trip to find that my S3 FW has been updated to 9.2a. It has created a big problem. I run the TIVO through a Crystalio II VP and then to a Panasonic 65 inch 1080p plasma. I leave the TIVO in native mode so that it passes through the video signal without processing it.
> 
> The problem is that when I switch between TV channels that have different resoloutions the system cannot lock onto the new resolution. I have to turn off the Crystalio and turn it back on to get the image to lock. If I set the TIVO to send out a fixed resolution, such as 1080i, there is no problem.
> 
> ...


Wow! I'd never heard of Crystalio until now. After watching their promo video...I _must _have one! Thought I was fairly up to date, but now I feel like I've been living in the dark ages.

After looking at Crystalio my WAG would be that there's a corrupt HDMI handshake along the way. Rebooting all of the associated components might clear things up. If not, are you able to try using component (YPbPr) to see if things stabalize?

I have to ask...do you see a marked difference in PQ with Crystalio? Worth the money?

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

wolfie3216 said:


> So I got this fancy new update the other night. 9.2a-01-2-648. My Series 3 is now so sluggish, it's almost unwatchable. There's about a 3-second lag time between pressing remote buttons, and the tivo actually doing anything.


Sounds like your box is still reindexing. Give it time.



wolfie3216 said:


> Why can't Tivo leave a good thing alone?


Because some of us wanted our TiVos to have MRV capability. TiVo decided to give us what we wanted.



wolfie3216 said:


> What if I don't WANT the fancy shmancy upgrade?


That isn't an option you've ever been offered.



wolfie3216 said:


> There really should be a way to opt out of these Tivo viruses they're forcing on us.


No there shouldn't. Making upgrades mandatory keep costs low.


----------



## Jack D (Nov 3, 2006)

richsadams said:


> Wow! I'd never heard of Crystalio until now. After watching their promo video...I _must _have one! Thought I was fairly up to date, but now I feel like I've been living in the dark ages.
> 
> After looking at Crystalio my WAG would be that there's a corrupt HDMI handshake along the way. Rebooting all of the associated components might clear things up. If not, are you able to try using component (YPbPr) to see if things stabalize?
> 
> ...


Over at the Pixel Magic Site someone suggested that I downgrade the Crystalio FW because the newest version can have problems locking onto the signal. I'll have to try but I'm sceptical becasue everything worked fine until the 9.2 TIVO upgrade.

Would have to do a bit of work to switch to analog (ie pull open the cable channel on the wall etc) and so that would be a last option.

Is the CII worth it? In a word, Yes. Much more control over the image, gives a film like PQ, in my case I can lock in 1:1 pixel mapping on my plasma to allow the superior VXP chip in the CII to do the processing but I have to do it with an odd resolution (1084x1920) because of some quirk in the Panny electronics. The CII allows me to do that. It also serves as a video switcher so that I only have one cable going into the plasma. I can set up different video profiles for different types of signals so, for example, I push a button for anamorphic HD films so it zooms exactly enough to fill the screen........Oh and it makes SD watchable even on my big screen (at least for most channels and for some it approaches HD quality). I wouldn't want to watch TV without it.

OTOH, I am willing to spend the money on my toys (obessesed? ;-)) so take what I say with a grain of salt.

thx.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Jack D said:


> Over at the Pixel Magic Site someone suggested that I downgrade the Crystalio FW because the newest version can have problems locking onto the signal. I'll have to try but I'm sceptical becasue everything worked fine until the 9.2 TIVO upgrade.
> 
> Would have to do a bit of work to switch to analog (ie pull open the cable channel on the wall etc) and so that would be a last option.
> 
> ...


Sounds very cool...thanks for the quick review. I'll have to see if it'll fit into my Christmas stocking. 

Best of luck on getting things straightened out. It does seem odd that v9.2a caused the problem, but I'm betting you can get it sorted out. Let us know how it goes. :up:


----------



## Jack D (Nov 3, 2006)

richsadams said:


> Sounds very cool...thanks for the quick review. I'll have to see if it'll fit into my Christmas stocking.
> 
> Best of luck on getting things straightened out. It does seem odd that v9.2a caused the problem, but I'm betting you can get it sorted out. Let us know how it goes. :up:


If you are interested in getting into outboard video processors you should spend some time over at the AVS video processor forum. There is a lot of info over there and a dedicated thread on the Crystalio.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

9.2 hit my Tivo this am while I was watching Dirty Sexy Money...

Just decided to restart on it's own without asking...

took over an hour to find out she's still got the hots for Ken


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

dwit said:


> Put it on the priority list. It should update without being activated. My S2D2 did.


I didn't put it on the priority list, and I didn't yet activate it (day 3 of my 7 day trial), but 9.2a showed up some time yesterday or last night.


----------



## thespacepope72 (Jan 25, 2005)

I listen to quite a few mp3s over my home network on my S3 but this new software version seems to have broken the automatic movement from one mp3 track to the next. At the end of a track, the mp3 status bar just stops moving and it will stay there until I go to LiveTV, Guide, or Now Playing.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

sethjvm said:


> At the end of a track, the mp3 status bar just stops moving and it will stay there until I go to LiveTV, Guide, or Now Playing.


Someone else reported that here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=374160


----------

